# Nice to meet you



## KeRsHaN (13/7/15)

Hey folks


The name's Kershan, I'm a gadget freak and a noob to the vaping world. Living in Honeydew and working 72kms away in Brooklyn, Pretoria. I know it's kak far, so I bought a comfortable diesel.







I've been a solid smoker since '95 (a pack a day from Stuyvesant Filters to Rothmans Red) and I really enjoyed it.





I'm in IT and in a real stressful role so the smoking helped me get away from my screens and calm myself down a bit. (sometimes it even worked too - but that was only after chain-smoking like 2 to 3 cigs



).


Around a few months ago I was introduced to (dunno whether I'm even allowed to mention its name here



) Twisp. I loved it, and their 'Rebel' juice...it was my all day vape, and the 2nd tank had a 50/50 mix of Peach & Blueberry. I gradually got some hand me down hardware from my sister and her fiancé and pimped my device.



I was like _that_ guy when fellow Twispers at the office used to meet in the smoking area, they thought I was like _advanced_






I finally bought myself something fairly decent a week ago from the friendly and helpful folks at Complex Chaos in Olivedale, a 30W iStick and a Kangertech Subtank Nano. Nice setup (bearing in mind that I evolved from a Twisp). I had my eye on getting *both* an eGo One as well as an eVic, but thanks to so many suppliers being out of stock and the tech advice gained from this forum, I'll hold out with what I have now until I'm sub-ohming and preferring mouth-to-lung hits. (I'm still a noob remember - I don't even know what 'ADV' is an acronym for ).


Anyhoo, thanks for taking the time to read my blurbage and I'm looking forward to meeting a few of you crazy folks.


Thanks for having me.


Ciao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/7/15)

Welcome to the forum @KeRsHaN 
Congrats on the vaping - doesnt matter what device - as long as you off the stinkies
By the way, I also started on Twisp and my favourite was a mix of Rebel and Polar Mint...
Enjoy your stay here

PS - upload a cool avatar pic when you get a chance


----------



## Cave Johnson (13/7/15)

@KeRsHaN welcome! 

Also, funny you mention the acronym ADV because you used it in your intro (all day vape)


----------



## Philip Dunkley (13/7/15)

Welcome @KeRsHaN. Nothing wrong with @Twisp bud, There new range of Hardware is very good, especially the Aero. Good Luck on your journey, but I know you will be fine in the capable hands of @ComplexChaos !! Enjoy and savour it, it only gets better from here!!


----------



## kelly22 (15/7/15)

Welcome bro all day vape


----------



## gripen (15/7/15)

@KeRsHaN welcome to the forum bud,now this is were it gets fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

